
Ask HN: Do you have a side project you want to sell? (2016) - hahla
Last time around this was fairly popular. Lets have a 2016 version.
If you have any side projects that you&#x27;ve built and that you no longer have time for, list them here and let&#x27;s see if others want to buy it from you.
======
taphangum
[https://wordpress.org/plugins/wp-content-calendar-
lite/](https://wordpress.org/plugins/wp-content-calendar-lite/) \- A drag and
drop content calendar for WordPress. You can literally drag and drop posts to
different dates on a calendar and they'll post automatically when the date
comes round.

I built it last year, along with a premium version (which auto-suggests what
you should write based on low competition kW opportunities) but ended up not
getting around to releasing it. The free plugin is up on WordPress and has
about 700 downloads.

I'm willing to sell the free + (unreleased) premium plugin for the right
price.

------
niklasbuschmann
[https://niklasbuschmann.github.io/zenreader/](https://niklasbuschmann.github.io/zenreader/)

Feedreader, not yet ready, currently lacking a backend.

If someone would be interested in maintaining / finishing the project, I could
transfer the ownership, the source is already on github.

~~~
bkovacev
This sounds and looks extremely interesting. How can I contact you?

------
aaronlumsden
[http://jquerycards.com](http://jquerycards.com)

A jQuery plugin repository but I no longer have time to maintain it due to the
other commitments.

~~~
coreymaass
That's a shame. I don't recall how I found this site, but have enjoyed
visiting it. Beautiful design!

------
whichdan
[http://easyendorse.com](http://easyendorse.com) \- A SaaS app that lets you
collect & display testimonials on any website. Originally built with the
intention of helping out small businesses that don't want to solely rely on
Yelp for their reviews.

No traffic/users, but the app works well. Not strongly looking to sell, but
I'm open to talking.

------
Flolagale
[http://jokund.com](http://jokund.com) Let you create and update your blog
from a simple email! Ccing people to your email will subscribe them to your
blog and they'll receive the full posts in their inbox. Handles attached
photos really well. Pretty correctly coded, nodejs back-end. Ho yeah we loved
working on this, but we don't have the time to maintain it anymore...

------
paulsimmons
I want to sale Woocommerce plugins for reasonable prices. On our eCommerce
store you can find Magneo, Wordpress, Woocommerce, OpenCart extensions and
plugins. On our site (FMEAddons.com) you can find more than 100 free and paid
extensions for your online store. Sample link:
[https://www.fmeaddons.com/woocommerce-plugins-
extensions/pro...](https://www.fmeaddons.com/woocommerce-plugins-
extensions/product-inquiry-form.html)

------
fagnerbrack
[http://webstories.org](http://webstories.org): A platform to write stories
based on small sections.

You can put this on Google Translator to have an idea of what it is about:
[https://www.facebook.com/webstories.org/posts/83533579984057...](https://www.facebook.com/webstories.org/posts/835335799840573).

I started it the beginning of 2015 in Brazil. Since then I did not have any
time to invest on it and I am now living in Australia.

The code is public on Github:
[https://github.com/FagnerMartinsBrack/WebStories](https://github.com/FagnerMartinsBrack/WebStories).

Honestly I just want someone to create a platform like this so that I can
publish my stories someday, there's nothing exactly like what I want =(

------
wj
StartOpz ([http://www.startopz.com](http://www.startopz.com)):

Workday-lite (really lite) for small businesses. Individual components such as
time-off tracking and expense reports all have sites on there dedicated to
them individually that seem to do well. This covers all of them and could use
somebody who has time to dedicate to (content) marketing.

Moviestud.io ([http://www.moviestud.io](http://www.moviestud.io)):

Production management for independent filmmakers. The blog has a lot of epic
length blog posts that can use somebody who can spend some time promoting
them.

------
arisAlexis
[https://www.writedown.co](https://www.writedown.co) is a full blown Twitter
clone with streaming, retweeting capabilities etc.

It is immutable and opinionated on that. You can embed a tweet in the BTC
blockchain but was thinking of other blockchains too.

Didn't have time to market it I just made the effort of programming it in
latest technologies (ES7, OrientDB, Ractive.js).

------
lolcattery
[http://lolcats.com](http://lolcats.com) \- the original meme website

~~~
mpcovcd
Shoot me an email.. It's in my profile.

------
jhurliman
My iOS non-photorealistic filtering app:
[https://appsto.re/nz/uj0Dab.i](https://appsto.re/nz/uj0Dab.i)

The sketch and comic book photos have a lot of interesting depth to them, but
I never marketed the app or went any further with the execution.

------
StavrosK
I've let [http://historio.us](http://historio.us) languish for too long. I
would like to sell it to someone who can properly maintain it, but I've left
it without any promotion for too long to fetch a price that will be worth the
hassle.

~~~
jdmoreira
I'm a paying customer of historio.us. I really like it :) I would be sad if
you let it go.

~~~
StavrosK
I'm glad you like it! The idea would be to sell it so someone could take
better care of it, because it has so many satisfied users that it's a pity
that I leave it unpromoted and mostly unmaintained... I definitely wouldn't
want to sell it to someone just to have it shut down.

------
richardknop
I have a recently discontinued SaaS project with golang backend (deployed via
terraform), iOS mobile app and Django web app.

I didn't have time to focus on getting paying customers so I decided to
discontinue it after cca 3 months in prod.

------
charlesdm
Anyone who has something that is actually generating decent revenue, i.e.
$1,000 or more?

~~~
mpcovcd
Would have been better to have some sort of basic template here... URL / short
description / traffic / revenue.

------
zatkin
I wanted to create this decentralized social network that is community driven
and community developed (through GitHub), but I think I'm too late to the
show. It's just something I do for fun now and am making steady progress.

~~~
philippnagel
Do you have a link to e.g. a Github repo?

------
Berone
[http://www.magentoreporting.com](http://www.magentoreporting.com)

struggling to scale sales, i'm more of a product and development guy

~~~
benmarks
FYI [https://magento.com/legal/licensing](https://magento.com/legal/licensing)

"You may not use the Magento trademark or any other mark associated with the
Magento offering from our company in your domain name or URL. (For example,
"www.magentohosting.com" is not allowed)."

------
sghiassy
h34t iPhone app

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/h34t/id949092708?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/h34t/id949092708?mt=8)

I turned off the backend ec2 servers until I figure out my next pivot. So if
you download the app right now, it won't show the h34t map - but you can get
the idea from the iTunes screenshots

------
DomainMagnate
We are looking to buy established projects with good revenue $2k+ per month.
Feel free to contact via email in profile.

------
user7878
www.whattagged.com - A tool that shows all tagged items in Instagram.
Currently only Instagram posts are shown in future other social media
integration and few useful idea to implement. Not strongly looking to sell,
open to talk. mail : mistrypar[at]gmail.com

------
bobowzki
[http://cidrapido.com](http://cidrapido.com)

ICD10 search app for the Brazilian market.

------
thepredestrian
www.thevacationbrain.com

Ranks top search on Google for over a hundred vacation related keywords.

I recently redesigned the site and although there's quite a lot lacking, I do
intend to add more features to it. Unless someone makes a good offer I'll
probably keep working on it

------
rezashirazian
an oil and gas employment aggregate with a bot that collects jobs from more
than 70 of the major companies:

[http://liisted.com/](http://liisted.com/)

It's built on MVC 4.0 and hosted on Azure. I haven't looked at it in more than
a year.

------
ruler88
wiseguy.com - profitable consumer + SaaS arms, PHP Symfony backend, very
little maintenance

